# Give me a new one!



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

I've had this ava for a while now and I'm looking for something new!  Something Nintendo!  Anything!  Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

im not a graphic person soo...


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> im not a graphic person soo...


Yaaa.... No thanks.  But try again to get better!


----------

